# wer gibt noch geld aus?



## CoMaSoUl (4. Februar 2002)

mal ehrlich.....wer von euch gibt in den zeiten von morpheus & Co. noch viel geld für aufwendige software aus?

mittlerweile ist es ja kein problem mehr sich PS6 auf deutsch zu besorgen....

genauso verhält es sich mit filmen, games und vorallem musik

ein zweischneidiges blatt...auf der einen seite ist es natürlich unschön für die industrie aber auf der anderen seite ist es eben "billiger" 

as gleiche problem bei der weiterreichung des ganzen .... was bei uns in der klasse schon alleinw öchentlich an gebranntem zeugs rumgeht ist schon unnormal.   

wie ist es bei euch - wie stehtihr zu dem thema?


----------



## dritter (4. Februar 2002)

Also:

Ich halte solch teure software für das zumeist recht junge publikum nicht erschwinglich..

Das geld wird ja auch hautsächlich mit lizenzen verdient.. Diese werden von unternehmen gekauft die recht oft schon das geld haben. Diese können es sich ja auch nicht leisten Warez zu benutzen. Sonst ist die strafe recht heftig, und daneben sieht die strafe für privatpersonen recht harmlos aus. 

Fazit:
Zum Ausprobieren für Privatpersonen erachte ich warez nicht so schlimm. Und unternehmen sollten schon die software kaufen, halt aus eigeninteresse.

Sonst würde ich sagen: 
Software worth using, is software worth buying.


----------



## RedZack (5. Februar 2002)

Also MP3's lade ich auch wie verrückt. Mit Software, Filmen und Games verhält es sich anders. PS6 e.g. würde ich mir nicht kaufen. Dazu sind die Lizenzkosten viel zu hochgepuscht. Also: Downloaden. Filme: nie und Games kauf ich mir lieber. So teuer ist das zocken ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## SirNeo (5. Februar 2002)

Programme und Games ziehe ich mir eigentlich nicht. Games kann man sich noch kaufen, da diese noch erschwinglich sind.

Das einzige was ich wirklich lade sind mp3s. Ich sehe nicht ein warum ich mir ne CD kaufen soll wegen einem Lied, und den Rest möchte ich nicht haben. Nur CD's die mich wirklich überzeugen kaufe ich auch. Hält sich bei aber auch in Grenzen, ab und zu mal ein paar neue die ich gut finde. Mögen vielleicht 5-10 im Monat sein.


----------



## Psyclic (5. Februar 2002)

hm ich saug mir alles und hab so mehr geld für was weis ich nich, und da steh ich auch zu.

Ich geb sicher nicht ~1000 € für photoshop aus wenn ich damit nicht "professionell" arbeiten will.
Genau so wie ich mit 3dsmax mehr rumspiele als das ich damit sinnvolle dinge mache.
Ich produzier ja nix mit den Programmen was ich verkaufen will.
naja... hier und da aber da is n anderes thema.

hm... games.
Naja bin nich wirklich so der zockerfreak und wenn dann zock ich cs und des is ja eh umsonst...und hl hab ich mir tatsächlich gekauft.
Ansonsten leih ich mir die sachen inner videothek aus und kopier se mir, da ich zu faul bin mehrere gb an isos downzuloaden, ausser die sachen gibts halt in good old germany nich.

Wo wir beim Thema mp3´s wären...sau viele Alben gibts hier einfach nich...und ich seh nich ein für ne import cd 25-30 € hinzublättern.


so das war mein kleines statement dazu.
Copy Kills Music Kampanien hin und her...mir isses zwar nnich egal...aber was will man als schüler machn !?!


----------



## SirNeo (5. Februar 2002)

Stimmt das mit den Alben geht mir genauso, man bekommt hier längst nicht alles, außer man hört diese Chartkram, aber das ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding.

Copy Kills Music, es stimmt schon, das sollte man nicht unterstützen, gerade bei unbekannten Bands ist dies ziemlich mies, da kauf ich mir dann auch die CD. Aber der ganze Chartkram der mit riesen Werbekampangen aufgeputsch wird, hab ich nicht so ein schlechtes gewissen, die Fans kaufen sich das eh nicht. Wenn ich mir die MP3 ziehe heißt das noch lange nicht, das ich auch die CD gekauft hätte.


----------



## Yasemin (5. Februar 2002)

Also ich lade mir hauptsächlich MP3s und Serienfolgen aus dem Internet.

MP3s weil ich nicht einsehe so ein schweine geld für eine CD auszugeben wo eh die hälfte schrott ist.
Folgen weil ich keine zwei jahre warten will, bis die bei uns laufen.

Sonst lass ich mir, weil ich noch mit einem harmlosen modem surf, filme und software und games brennen. aber wo die hersind, will ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Sovok (5. Februar 2002)

wenn man mit den programmen geld verdient sin preise von 500-1000 euro in ordnung

für leute die aber nur erfahrung in den bereichen sammeln wollen sollten die preise so um die 50euro liegen... lohnt sich sonst überhaupt nich

edit: zum thema musik: kauf ich nich, saug ich nich, will ich nich... onlineradios gibts massenhaft... und die spieln immer genau was ich hörn will... nich diesen chartmüll, der einem schon nach ner stunde zu den ohren raushängt


da fällt mir grad was ein... es is doch erlaubt vom radio stücke auf ne kasette aufzunehmen oder? es gibt auch ne software, die bestimmte stücke von onlineradios speichert. is das nun erlaubt oder nich :-/
ich benutz es zwar nich weil ich meine platte nich zumülln will aber ich würds gern ma wissen


----------



## SirNeo (5. Februar 2002)

So weit ich weiß (nicht 100%ig sicher) ist das erlaubt es aufzunehmen für den Privatgebrauch, allerdings verhält es sich mit der Musik genauso wie bei MP3s. Warum sollte man die kopieren dürfen.

Wenn es nicht stimmen sollte, belehrt mich eines besseren.


----------



## Psyclic (5. Februar 2002)

hm jo... is genau so erlaubt wie mp3´s für den privaten gebrauch saugen....

aber zum thema radio statt mp3:
hab noch keinen radiosender gefunden der mp3´s mit cd quali streamed...


----------



## Sovok (5. Februar 2002)

es is erlaubt mp3s für den privaten gebrauch über morpheus zu saugen?
wusst ich garned... wo steht das... warum kauft dann irgendwer noch cds?


----------



## Psyclic (5. Februar 2002)

man darf auch eine kopie von seinen cd´s machen... diese sogar im bekanntenkreis WEITERGEBEN (nich verkaufen)
genau so isses mit den mp3´s


----------



## Sovok (5. Februar 2002)

d.h. man darf die mp3s nich runterladen wenn man die original cd nicht besitzt?


----------



## SirNeo (5. Februar 2002)

Mhh jetzt gehts ins Detail. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher, habe mal gehört das man es eine bestimmte Zeit auf seinem Rechner zur Probe haben darf, es nach dieser Zeit aber wieder löschen muss. Ich weiß nicht ob das was dran ist.

Ich denke du darfst die MP3 behalten wenn du eine Orginal CD besitzt.

Jetzt müßte sich jemand mit Recht auskennen und Paragraphen durchwälzen.


----------



## Sovok (5. Februar 2002)

warum sollte man die mp3 holn wenn man das original hat?
kann man ja gleich die cd ins laufwerk schieben


----------



## nils11 (6. Februar 2002)

*öhm...*

bei mir gibt es noch kein dsl und deshlab hab ich nur isdn. ohne flatrate. da kann man nicht wirklich viel saugen  .


----------



## Mandrake (29. März 2002)

ich zieh mir einfach alles, die games sin zu teuer, weil se nur noch in de billigen dvd-boxen kommen, also ohne extras etc, die filme sin mir auch zu teuer, 40€ für ne dvd, die ich eh nur einmal guck.

un noch die musigg, ich hör halt nur metal, die wenigsten läden ham cds von axel rudi pell, oder marduk etc...dann zieh ich se mir halt, un bis jetzt hat mich noch keiner verhaftet, also geht mir des legal un illegal am ***** vorbei!


----------



## nils11 (29. März 2002)

*@mandrake...*

@mandrake: ich hab noch nie ne dvd gesehen, die 40 € kostet.


----------



## Psyclic (29. März 2002)

ich schon


----------



## nickname (29. März 2002)

Mal eben zur Aufklärung der Rechtslage: 
Man darf von einer Musi-CD bis zu 7 Kopien verschenken, aber auch nur an direkte Bekannte, nicht den Freund von 'nem Freund, den man selber nicht kennt. Das ist ja auch das Prinzip von Morpheus und Konsorten, denn angeblich kenn ich dann ja den, bei dem ich gerade was vom Rechner sauge!
Illegal wird es dann aber trotzdem schon wieder ab dem 7. Download dieses Liedes (von dem, aber dann wär er ja sogar der Doofe, denn Du weisst ja nicht wieviel da schon gezogen haben), aber wer soll das kontrollieren. 
Und aus dem Radio was aufnehmen, also, von der Qualität mal ab, das ist zum Privatgebrauch schon lange erlaubt.
Auch darf man sich Programme runterziehen, man darf sie nur nicht benutzen, aber auf dem Rechner liegen dürfen sie schon  .

@SirNeo, 5-10 CD's im Monat??? Dann versteh ich aber auch, warum die Leute keine Kohle mehr für andere Sachen haben, und die Gehma soll mal den Ball flachhalten, am Saugen und gibts da trotzdem noch soviel Kohle für aus, dann können deren Verluste ja nicht so krass sein ;-) 

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## freekazoid (30. März 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

also ich weiss schon garnicht mehr wenn ich mir zum letzten mal ne cd oder ne dvd gekauft hab'.
klar ist es mir bewusst dass es nicht so ganz lagal ist, diese dinger zu saugen, aber wo kein kläger da kein richter 
mit der software verhält es sich da ein bisschen anders. für gute software zahl' ich gerne etwas. jedoch würde es mir nie im leben in den sinn kommen 3d max zu kaufen, wenn ich ja eh nur damit rumspiele...
und das letzte game dass ich mir effektiv gekauft hab...*schwerüberleg*...genau! wolfenstein! und auch das nur weil es effektiv kult ist(für mich).

und ich mein, woher sollte ich auch das geld für ne software wie 3d max nehmen? bin ja auch nur lehrling :-(


----------



## Mandrake (30. März 2002)

> aber wo kein kläger da kein richter


hehe, stimmt schon, seit ich dsl hab ich auch keine cd/dvd mehr gekauft, des einzige was ich mir kaufe, sin die PS2 spiele, die sin zwar auch net billig, aber en dvd-brenner is mir dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (30. März 2002)

naja ich saug mir alles....
mp3 + progi's + gamez

denn ich hab kein geld.......für cd's
filme...naja ich find 40 hämmer für ne dvd zu teuer.....kann ich mir ned leisten
photoshop und konsorten erst recht nicht....und ich benutze das zeug auch kaum......
gamez...ich spiele eh nur cs.....aber so rtcw hab ich gezogen und durchgezoggt,,,naja......



iich bin erst lehrling und hab noch kein geld...viellecht wenn ich was verdiene, würd ich scho mehr zeugs bezahlen aba jetzt.....


----------



## nils11 (30. März 2002)

*äh...*

achso, wenn man kein geld hat, dann darf man sich saugen, was man will. ist das n neues gesetzt   .


----------



## DarkLordSilver (31. März 2002)

naja so stell ich mir das vor.........

ne ich würds schon bezahlen aber mit was? 
zwar...ichn weiss ned ob ich mir photoshop kaufen würde, dammit hab ich bis jetzt 2 buttons für mene clanpage  produziert...und dafür 1000 ausgeben.....ne ohne mich.....


----------



## dave_ (7. April 2002)

eigentlich lade ich so ziemlich garnichts runter- trotz DSL + flat.
aber ich kaufe mir auch selten cds, dh, wenn ich musik höre dann radio oder online stream(das am heufigsten)

Für software gebe ich auch kein geld aus, zumindest nicht für windows zeug/programme, letztens habe ich mir linux(suse) gekauft, aber die 90Dm hätte ich mir auch sparen können...

filme kaufen habe ich noch nie gemacht, ich leihe mir halt welche aus der videothek aus. Mir ist es echt zu blöd mir irgendwelche filme in nem riesen zeitaufwand zu saugen und dann in irgend ner müll quali anzuschaun. Ich kann auch mal 3 monate warten, und dann mit freunden ins kino gehen, da ist mir meine zeit einfach zu schade da stunden lang irgendwelche files zusammenzusuchen.

Die preise für proggs wie photoshop finde ich einfach nur noch abartig, wie soll sich ein schüler oder auszubildender so ein programm für 2000 DM kaufen, die können sich doch denken das sie das so nicht loskriegen.

für gute und vom preis her angemessene software, die ich auch benutzte, bin ich schon bereit etwas zu zahlen. zB quake 3 habe ich original, einfach ein spiel was ich oft und viel gespielt habe, wieso sollte man solche firmen nicht unterstützen ? 
doom3 und quake4 werde ich vielleicht auch kaufen, falls ich dann überhaupt noch/wieder spiele.


----------



## nils11 (7. April 2002)

*hm...*

nette einstellung.

aber man merkt, dass du dir noch nie n film gesaugt hast. dnen sonst wüsstest du, dass man zum suchne höchstens 5 min. braucht, (wenn man weiß, wo man suchen soll), und das die quali eigentlich nie wirklich mies ist.


----------



## reto (7. April 2002)

Nun ich saug mir seit ich ne rechte Bandbreite habe au so ziemlich alles... mp3's, progs, filme etc.

Die Internetkosten für den Breitbandzugang sind ja auch da, da muss man schliesslich irgendwo anders sparen. Programme wie Photoshop kauft sich ja wohl eh kaum jemand für den privaten Gebrauch, viel zu teuer. Und andere Programme, welche man nur selten benutzt lohnen sich auch fast nicht zu kaufen. Und Filme, die man sich villeicht zwei, drei mal im Jahr ansieht lohnen sich auch ebenfalls nicht zu kaufen, es sei denn es handelt sich um ein Sonderangebot. Also runtergesaugen und zu VCD oder divx verarbeiten 

Dazu kommt noch der Faktor, das man einiges an Programmen, Filmen und Musik gar nicht im Laden um die Ecke kaufen kann. (z.B Music-Videoclips)

Bei der Musik hab ich eine etwas andere Ansicht: Die CD's meiner Lieblingsband und sonstige CD's die mir gefallen kaufe ich nach wie vor. einzelne Musikstücke oder CD's, die nach zwei, drei Wochen im Schrank verschwinden und ich mir deshalb auch nicht kaufen würde sauge ich mir doch lieber aus dem Netz...

zocken tu ich kaum mehr, das wenige das ich brauche saug ich mir auch aus dem Netz weil mir der Preise für ein Spiel, das nach spätestens einem Jahr veraltet ist auch zu teuer ist.

Kurzgesagt: Nichtkaufenswertes und zu Teueres, dass einem denoch interessiert runtersaugen, den Rest kaufen (sofern die Kohle reicht...)


----------



## reto (7. April 2002)

*Re: @mandrake...*



> _Original geschrieben von nils11 _
> *@mandrake: ich hab noch nie ne dvd gesehen, die 40 € kostet. *


War wohl ne XXX-Scheibe  ... oder ne Specialedition mit 3 DVD's oder so :smoke:


----------



## nils11 (7. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von reto _
> *Die Internetkosten für den Breitbandzugang sind ja auch da, da muss man schliesslich irgendwo anders sparen.*


...

soweit ich weiß sind gerade bei breitbandzugängen meist flatrates dabei...


----------



## DarkLordSilver (7. April 2002)

hehe es freut mich das ihr alle einer meinung seit auch wenn die nicht ganz sauber ist aba naja ...sch**ssegal 


p.s. jo wer saugt und keine flatrate hat macht da was falsch....


----------



## Maniacy (7. April 2002)

*Wäarz*

1) Also meiner Meinung nach ist es OK, Raubkopien benutzen, solange man sie privat nutzt, und nicht das Geld hat sie zu kaufen.

Denn wenn ich nicht die Kohle für die Software hab, kauf ich sie auch nicht.

Ergo: Für den Hersteller ist es kein Verlust wenn jemand, der die Software nicht kaufen würde, aber ne Raubkopie zuhause liegen hat, die Software nutzt. Da er sie ja sowieso nicht kaufen würde.

Klar, für Jugendliche und Studenten gibt es etwas preiswertere Schülerlizenzen, aber konkrete Angebote hab ich diesbezüglich noch nicht gesehen.

2) MP3s sind meiner Meinung nach Kunst und deshalb Allgemeingut.
Und naja... was die "unbekannten Bands" angeht -> Manche unbekannte Bands, wie z.B. Tagtraum geben ihre Lieder allein schon aus Ideologischen Gründen zum Download frei.

3) Also die DVDs für 40€ sind wirklich keine Seltenheit, wenn auch nicht recht häufig. Aber stimmt schon, ich saug die Filme auch lieber. Is WESENTLICh billiger 
Die Preise für die DVDs sind einfa exorbitant und unverschämt. Gut, OK 3 Stück hab ich selber schon original aber Wayne intressierts.

4) Vielleicht kauf ich mir Photoshop 7.0 *g*

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Mandrake (8. April 2002)

> und das die quali eigentlich nie wirklich mies ist.



die quali ist sogar sehr oft sehr mies, die besten bsps. da für sin die filme di mit ner digicam im kino aufgenommen wurden, un die mit guter quali haben selbst im DivX fromat noch 800mb, und das dauert selbst mit dsl seine zeit, vor allem weil man nicht standardmäßig mit 90kb saugt, sondern 5 - 40kb/s


----------



## DarkLordSilver (8. April 2002)

jo das stimmt leider...die quali einer dvd ist auch nnicht durch divx zu übertreffen............leider


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DarkLordSilver _
> *p.s. jo wer saugt und keine flatrate hat macht da was falsch.... *


...

tja, wenns überall ne flatrate geben würde...


----------



## DarkLordSilver (8. April 2002)

jo mei....wo wohnstn du wenns keine flatrate gibbt? 


ich komme vom land...und könnte ne 4 mbit leitung ahben f¨ür 250 fr. im monat...


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

*also...*

ich wohn auch aufm land. dsl gibt es hier (noch) nicht und für t-isdn gibt es ja keine flatrate mehr  .


----------



## DarkLordSilver (8. April 2002)

kein kabel(fernsehen) ?


----------



## nils11 (8. April 2002)

*nein...*

nein, nicht das ich wüsste...


----------



## DarkLordSilver (9. April 2002)

naja hier laufen fast alle schnellen leitungen auf dem land über label weil adsl nicht so weit verbreitet ist wegen der überlandleitungen.....


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, bei euch in der schweiz ist ja sowieso alles anders   .


----------



## goela (9. April 2002)

Tja, dass mit dem Kopieren von Software, Film und Musik ist ein heikles Thema! Kommt man sehr leicht an die Software heran, denkt man über Alternativen nicht nach!
Aber dabei sind die professionellen Pakete oft für den privaten Gebraucht viel zu überladen! Sicherlich bieten einige Softwarehersteller "light"-Versionen an. Oder bieten Software im Bundle mit irgendwelcher Hardware.

Dabei gibt es doch aber auch Alternativen:
Photoshop -> GIMP
MS Office -> StarOffice
usw.

Anders wiederum, welche Grafikargentur arbeitet mit GIMP. Oder welche Firma setzt StarOffice ein. Als Schüler oder Student muss man sich mit gängigen Programmen auskennen. So lange man kein Geld damit verdient muss jeder für sich entscheiden was er machen will!!!

Bei Musik sieht es schon etwas anders aus! Bedenkt man, dass die Musikindustrie in jüngster Zeit versucht das Kopieren mit "kopiergeschützten CDs" das Problem einzudämmen, aber dadurch eher Endverbrauch verärgert weicht man lieber aufs Internet aus!
Ausserdem wenn ich sehe, wie die Musikindustrie mit gecoverter Musik Geld scheffelt, dann sage ich frage ich mich wirklich: Warum sind dann die Singles oder CD's trotzdem so teuer?

                                    :#


----------



## reto (9. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DarkLordSilver _
> *naja hier laufen fast alle schnellen leitungen auf dem land über label weil adsl nicht so weit verbreitet ist wegen der überlandleitungen..... *



Nun, ich wohne auch in einem Kaff in der Schweiz und konnte sogar zwischen Internet via  TV-Kabel (Cablecom) und ADSL wählen... Und sonst gibts von Sunrise ja noch ne Flatrate (Surfmax), oder ist das bereits wieder passé?


----------



## DarkLordSilver (9. April 2002)

nööö da wo ich herkomm ist kabel am meisten verbreitet....aber jetzt kannst auch adsl haben aber da mann mit kabel die besseren pings hat und es billiger ist..... naja easy....haupsache breitband..  ich freu mich schon auch WLL


----------



## C.Bird (9. April 2002)

Meiner meinung nach gibt es kaum noc Leute die für Software aller art geld ausgebn...


----------



## Christoph (9. April 2002)

mmmh,

ich habe durch meinen Job eine Firmenlizenz für alle Adobe und Macromedia-Programme! *lol* 

mp3´s saugen geht nich bei einem 56kmodem und in der Firma sitzt der Watchdog immer im Nacken und blockt alles was nur mit Warez entfernt zu tun hat!

Komisch==> hab aber trotzdem 99% keine Originale! äähm, schon ******e wenn man freunde hat die ADSL haben!


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*na toll...*

na toll, in der schweiz überall highspeed-zugänge. 
dabei sind die schweizer doch sonst immer so langsam   .


----------



## Christoph (9. April 2002)

*naserümpf*
BÄÄÄÄHHHH


----------



## freekazoid (9. April 2002)

> dabei sind die schweizer doch sonst immer so langsam   .


naja, aber deswegen fallen die 'highspeed' anschlüsse nich weg.
ich find meinen 512er anschluss schon wieder zu langsam 
leider keine flatrate (swisscom) aber immerhin.


----------



## Mandrake (9. April 2002)

ich glaub wir kommen vom thema ab...
um noch ma auf die mp3z zurück zukommen, die musikindustrie ist an ihren roten zahlen selber schuld, da werfen die irgendwelche newcomerbands auf den markt die nicht selbst singen oder je ein instrument angefasst haben und erwarten, dass jeder diesen kram kauft.
aber so wie ich das kenne sind es meisten nur die kleinen teenies die auf no angels un son schmusekram reinfallen...die ham wahrscheinlich noch keinen plan von der realität, naja...
auch shakira, die muss mit ihrem hintern wackeln damit die musik ankommt...dann verlangen die noch für diese vredummungsmusik en haufen kohle, kann ja nicht gutgehen, denn jeder der ein fünkchen verstand hat, verzichtet auf kleinen popgirls, die vielleicht mehr zum poppen geeignet sin, als zum singen!

was ist den mit den "undergroundbands", hört denn keiner mehr metal oder wenigstens alternative rock, dass is nähmlich die wahre musik, auch wenn viele metal-bands als satanastisch eingestuft werden, sollte das keinen stören, is halt ma was anderes als liebe un heiterkeit, warum nicht auch mal songs über tot-und-teufel...

die menschen werden halt so langsam zu zombies un fressen das was man ihnen vorwirft...

ach, bevor ich des jetz poste muss ich noch was loswerden, hat denn einer von euch jemals bigbrother geguckt, wenn ja dann soll er in der hölle schmoren, denn das is wieder die typische verarschung des volkes...man sperrt en paar volldeppen in einen container un nimmt den kram auf, fertig is wieder einen einnahmequelle, da kann ich auch in die irrenanstalt gehen, is doch des gleiche...
un dann dieser christian, der sich selbst als (entschuldigung) arschlcoh bezeichnete und daraus ein lied machte das nicht ankam...PECH!!!!

achso, nochwas, ich höre keine musik mehr die auf irgendwelchen musiksender läuft, denn ist sie einmal dort über die mattscheibe gelaufen, ist es nur noch kommerz, dann rennen die mini-britneys und **** angels zu den plattenläden un kaufen sich das zeug, hauptsache es lief im tv, denn was nich in is wird nich gekauft, denen is dann egal wie sich die musik anhört, hauptsache "in"!!!

so, des musst ich mir mal von der seele sprechen, auch wenn ich nach kurzer zeit etwas vom thema abgekommen bin...sorry!

GRÜSSE AN ALLE DIE DER KOMMERZMUSIK ABGESAGT HABEN!!!!!


----------



## nils11 (9. April 2002)

*@mandrake...*

@mandrake: wer ist denn hier vom thema abgekommen  ???

@hochi: wieso, bissu schweizer  ???


----------



## Mandrake (9. April 2002)

is mir auch klar des ich vom thema abgekommen bin, hab ich zuspät gemerkt un da wars mir zu blöd den ganzen text zu löschen un umzuschreiben un ausserdem hab ich mich für meine ausschweifung ja entschuldigt, oder


----------



## DarkLordSilver (10. April 2002)

mandrake du sprichst mir aus der seele  

ich kann den shit der heutzutage in umlauf ist auch nicht mehr ertragen !deshalb hab ich meinen fernseher abgeschafft   
ich kann nicht verstehen wie mann so dähmliche realtyty-show's ansehen kann?!?! da wird mann doch blöd bei!!! 
p.s. nieder mit rtl2 *kotz*

noch zum thema kommerzmusik! 
viele behaupten dass, trance und techno kommerz ist! stimmt nich....auch wenn sich in der letzten zeit viel verändert hat in der szene...

@nils11 gar nich wahr wir sind nicht langsam!!! *dichanschienbeintretundganzschnellwegrenn*


----------



## Christoph (10. April 2002)

schweizer? nein! Österreicher!


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*na dann...*



> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *schweizer? nein! Österreicher! *


...

hätte ich auch früher merken können. steht ja so dick unter deinem usernamen %) .


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

ÖSterreicher? nein SAlburger!


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*hä...*



> _Original geschrieben von C.Bird _
> *ÖSterreicher? nein SAlburger!  *


...

ich kenn nur salzburg   .


----------



## Christoph (10. April 2002)

Ist Salzburg eigentlich ein BL von Österreich? glaub nich oder?
*gg*


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *Ist Salzburg eigentlich ein BL von Österreich? glaub nich oder?
> *gg* *


...

was für eine schulnote hattest du in erdkunde *ggg* ???


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

Es gibts Salzburg-Land und Salzburg-Stadt...


----------



## Psyclic (10. April 2002)

Nieder mit RTL2 ????

und was wird aus dbz ???  


und noch was @mandrake


> was ist den mit den "undergroundbands", hört denn keiner mehr metal oder wenigstens alternative rock, dass is nähmlich die wahre musik



es gibt viele andere musikrichtungen in denen es underground gruppen gibt ... underground ist gleich die band is unsigned oder bei nem sau kleinen label und halt unbekannt.
das hat nix mit metal *kotz* zu tun.
und das metal die einzig wahre musik ist.... 
guter witz


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

DBZ!!!!!!!!!!!
Genau
Aber RTL2 is ******** mit ein paar ausnahmen!


----------



## Christoph (10. April 2002)

WAS???? Salzburg ist in Österreich!


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

GE hochi.... is ja garnedmal so klein
aber sagmal gibts etwa in "austria" auch ein Linz ? `


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von C.Bird _
> *GE hochi.... is ja garnedmal so klein
> aber sagmal gibts etwa in "austria" auch ein Linz ? ` *


..

ja, gibt es. aber das ist nur son kleines kaff, wo nur leute wohnen, die sich nicht in erdkunde auskennen    .


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

löl...asso na dann jetzt kenn  ich mich aus!


----------



## DarkLordSilver (10. April 2002)

DBZ....naja ...... ich hab auch mal trickfilme geschaut als ich klein war aber da heiss das ja noch märchenstunde


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

lol...aber gegen DBZ kannst echt nix sagen!


----------



## Christoph (10. April 2002)

tststs linz. eigentlich habe ich ja nur ne wohnung in linz!

daheim bin ich ja in einem 1500 einwohner kaff (hier 

und ja keine blöden bemerkungen über kleine austria-kaff´s!

sonst kommt der böse Q und closed den Thread! dem gehts nämlich genau so!  HAHA!


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

*ZÄHNEzusammenbeissDAMITnichtLACHENmuss*


----------



## DarkLordSilver (10. April 2002)

najo ich weiss ned......ich hab mir noch nie angeschaut aber wenn ich nur ausschnitte sehen kommt mir das fast so für wie sailor moon  
ich schau mir lieber manga's & animes an die um 3 morgen auf vox kommen die sind manchmal noch cool......


----------



## Christoph (10. April 2002)

*bösschau*

dreh dich um! ich steh hinter dir!


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

*UMDREHundDIRmitDERfaustINSgesichtschlagUNDdirDABEIdieNASEbrechDANNschnellwegRENNundDIEpolizeirufUNDsichNÓCHschnellIMluftschutzbunkerVERSTECKbevorDIEweltUNTERgeht*


----------



## Christoph (10. April 2002)

*bevordumichschlagenmichduckenunddirdieeierwegreiß*
HOHO


----------



## DarkLordSilver (10. April 2002)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh eine schlägerei!!!! 
ich will mithelfen!!! 


 

ne es reicht..... sonst werden die admins noch wütend auf uns


----------



## Christoph (10. April 2002)

HAHA, sollen nur kommen   bin gerade voll drauf!









> ich bin drauf und dran euch allezumachen


=irgendwo hab ich das mal gehört!


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

eins noch

*DEINEhandNEHMdamitMEINEeierHEILbleibenDICHzurückSCHUBSundWÄHRENDduNOCHtaumelstSCHNELLeinLAGERFEUERmachUNDwirZUSAMMENeineFRIEDENSPFEIErauchenTUNbisDASderTODunsSCHEIDET*

*ENDE*


----------



## Mandrake (10. April 2002)

was habt is gegen metal einzuwenden, muss ja net death/doom metal sein, gibt ja noch melodic etc metal, ich hör ntürlich auch andre musigg, un hackt net immer so auf mir rum von wegen, ich widersrpech mir selbst, des weiss ich selbst, noch nie was von schizophrenie gehört!


----------



## Christoph (10. April 2002)

siehst du auch öfters kleine kinder auf der Wiese spielen ud im handumdrehen große böse Monster!

wenn ja! hilft dir nur mehr der grüne Wagen


----------



## Mandrake (10. April 2002)

grün??? sin die von de anstalt net weiss???
auf die frage: ja, aber nur nach ner überdosis, lol


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*nö...*

nö, bei hochi nicht. der sieht schon alles grün   .

kein wunder. c.bird hat ihn ja auch ordentlich fertig gemacht  .


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

*harharharhar*


----------



## Christoph (11. April 2002)

ICH SEH GLEICH ROT*gg*




is eh kloar! na wartets noch a bissl! irgendwann!!!!!!


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

geh kleiner .... du weist doch vogel red hat hochi ruhig zu sein  

na scherz ...es is eh "unentschieden"
aber wennst willst könn ma ja nochmal ne friedenspfiefe rauchen!
         %
        %
  __     %                      __
 (  )___||                     (  )
  ||                            ||
(    )            /\          (    )
(    )           / /\         (    )
  / \         /\/ // \         /  \
_/   \_      / \ /\  \\      _/    \_

hoffentlich geht meine ASCII zeichnung *lööööl*
schauts so oarm aus!

na geht ned

bild *gg*
aber geht beim editen nicht alse neuer Psot...sry Mods


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

Bild ^^


----------



## DarkLordSilver (11. April 2002)

boa bird du bist ja ein richtiger künstler  

Friede sei mit euch, Brüder!


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

*gg*





mit dir auch bruder


----------



## Christoph (11. April 2002)

ok. rauchn wir eine!

zu der zeichnung. in nicht fett! 

zu dem pic==> das bin nicht ich.................muss ja dazugesagt werden!:-(


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

lol...wie du meinst!


----------



## nils11 (11. April 2002)

*tses...*

tses, wie im kindergarten hier   .

ich glaub, ich muss meiner signatur auch mal bei gelegenheit ein paar wortwechsel hinzufügen  .


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

*sieheSignatur*

nachmacher!


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

pokémon roxx!!!!


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

*dirGLeichEineAufsAugGeb*


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

lol


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

whhaa Pokemon is doch so beschi**en!
gut hin u wieder ís mal witzig aber ...egal ich sad dazu nixmehr ausser:

jedem das seine


----------



## Christoph (11. April 2002)

@mandrake

so
file:///D:/My%20Downloads/tokemon.jpg

wirst du nie ein pic in das board stellen können!


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

lol........


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

JAAAAAAA, habs auch schon gemerkt, plan aber net mehr wo ich des pic her hab, also auch keine link zu irgen einer site!!!


----------



## Christoph (11. April 2002)

schon mal was von FTP-Upload gehört!

oder Bildersuche!


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

hochi war schneller ...
sosnt hätts ich dir gsagt


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

mein gott ich peils doch auch, un so blöd bin ich nu auch wieder net, klar!?!?!?


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

sorry für den doppelpost!!!!


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

funzt des jetz net wils html is oder was, verdammte ********


----------



## DarkLordSilver (11. April 2002)

argh aber mach die schrift kleiner die sig ist ja fast ne seite lang


----------



## nils11 (11. April 2002)

**lol*...*

*lol*, also webmaster bist du jedenfalls nicht, mandrake   .


----------

